# Garage brick siding fell off



## BangMN (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello everyone

Thanks for taking the time to read my thread and to help me figure out how to repair it.

My brother in law was backing his boat trailer into my driveway and accidentally knocked off a chunk of my garage brick siding. I've done research all over the internet but to no avail on how to repair it, I have pictures to help 

Thanks!!!


----------



## havasu (Nov 28, 2016)

Since your brick ties have also been torn out, I'm afraid a rebuild is your safest bet. I know there is some glue that might work if it fell in one chunk, but you would still need to motor the broken joints.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2016)

Best would be to rebuild it but if it will fit back in place you could drive anchor bolts in the concrete, drill matching hole is the back of the brick and apply epoxy glue to the holes and hang it back in place.
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.papc-38x3-wedge-anchors-1pc.1000409722.html


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 28, 2016)

In the rebuild you could also use stucco lath as an additional adhesive property.

Not the "K" lath, but the 1":20, without the paper backing.

However, keep in mind, this method while adding permanence, it will also affect the reveal.


----------

